# Sticky  Warhammer Tactics Repository



## Masked Jackal

List of Tactics threads for viewing convenience. Author will be stated if OP is a complete article, where there is no author, it is more of a community discussion. Also, all of them should be up-to-date for eighth edition, apart from a few general tactics threads that are still applicable today. If anything's off, just send me a PM and I'll change it.

*General Tactics*
On the Use of Magic by Sethis

8th Edition - Common Magic Items Review by squeek

List Building by Masked Jackal

Anvil and Hammer by Ancient Tiel' a fier

The Refused Flank by Ancient Tiel' a fier

How Much Frontage is Too Much?

Magic Phase Probability by Whizzwang

Likelihood of Random Movement/Charge Distances by Dave T Hobbit


*Army-Specific Tactics*
Beastmen: 
-----------
Beastmen, why not?

Beastmen in 8th

Beastmen Tips

Daemons of Chaos: 
------------------
Fateweaver's Spells

Beasts of Nurgle

Flamers vs. Bloodcrushers

Dark Elves: 
-----------
Dark Elf Core Tactics

Dark Elf Special Tactics

Dark Elf Magic Items by Masked Jackal

Fielding Malekith by Lither

Dwarfs: 
-------
Dwarfs in Eighth Edition by Lord Sven Kittyclaw

Empire: 
-------
State Troops Unit Size

Detachment Tactica: Ranged Units

Empire Assistance

Lizardmen: 
----------
Slann Lore Tactica by coke123

Lizardment Hunting Pack Tactica by coke123

Complete Guide to the Lizardmen in 8th by Sir_m1ke

Lizardmen Hero Choices by Sir_m1ke

Lizardmen Special Choices by sir_m1ke

Strength Vs. Attacks

Skink Priest Wargear

Why does everyone love Chakax?

Ogre Kingdoms: 
---------------
*On-Hold until I get enough tactica articles for the new Ogres.

Orcs and Goblins: 
-----------------
Orcs and Goobers in 8th Edition by Whizzwang

Skaven: 
--------
Skavein in 8th by HiveMinder

Vampire Counts: 
---------------
Vampire Counts in 8th

Warriors of Chaos: 
------------------
Chaos Warrior Unit Size

Chaos Marauders: Best Setup

Best WOC Warmachine Hunters

Chaos Warriors counter to Metal Lore

Chaos Ogres - less or more?

Kholek Suneater

*Anti-... Tactics*

Versus Series: 
-------------
Versus...Gunlines

Versus... Skaven Slave Spam

Versus... Monsters

Versus... Hordes

Versus... Tomb King Chariot Blocks

Versus... Teclis

Versus... Slann

Versus... White Lions

Versus... Warmachines

Others: 
-------
Assassins

War Hydras


----------



## Masked Jackal

Oh look, I got sticked! =0 I've put the Ogre Kingdoms section on hold due to how new the book is, and I'll try to get that hole among others (High Elves) fixed as soon as I can.


----------

